# How long should I stay at a villagers house?



## imluddy (Apr 29, 2019)

you know when they invite you over, how long are you supposed to stay? because every time i leave they are like ? i wish you could have stayed longer ? and i know it?s stupid but it makes me feel bad lol. like is there a certain amount of time you can stay there and them say something, like they do when they visit your place?


----------



## Burumun (Apr 29, 2019)

I don't think there's really a time you have to stay there, but from what I found in other forums, you might have to stay for at least one minute. Personally, I've always just talked to them a few times until they offer to sell me something, then left.


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 29, 2019)

Same. I just talk to them a couple of times and then wait a minute and leave


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2019)

You can literally talk to them once and leave in five seconds. I think it’s pretty normal for them to say that regardless of the amount of time you stayed there. It’s been a while I’ve been invited so my memory is a bit blurry.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 29, 2019)

Pretty much what others have said, I think it's pretty normal for them to say that.

I stay for about 2 mins or more, talk to them until they sell me an item (or not. Sometimes they say they will buy actually don't). After that I talk a bit more then leave. After all, when they make a surprise visit to our houses, sometimes they leave pretty quickly, less than 2 minutes it seems.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes, I agree with the others.  Regardless of how long or short a time I've spent in their house, I always get that dialog when I get ready to leave so I think it's normal.  Most of the time I stay for just a minute or two.  I talk to them a few times and then leave.  If there's something I want to get from their house, then I stay and talk to them until they offer to sell it to me.


----------



## joey ^_^ (Apr 30, 2019)

Same with the others i generally leave after they sell me their stuff? But also sometimes i get called to do errands while I'm visiting so technically my character stays in the house for hours but the villagers still tell me they think I'm leaving too soon so yeah i guess it's just the default dialogue?


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 30, 2019)

They just love you so much, they don't want you to leave!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 30, 2019)

sometimes 1 min sometimes 5 seconds. I mean when they request for stuff, you would just straight up run out of the (villager's name) house and come back.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 1, 2019)

As long as you chat to them a few times and they offer to sell something of theirs you should be good to go. You could probably just enter and leave without talking or just once and they'll forget as soon as you both leave their house. It would be kind of cool if there was some sort of continuity.

But even if they say something when you leave without talking or just chat once it won't matter if it drops their friendship points. Those things are thrown around so frivolously.


----------



## Chipl95 (May 3, 2019)

I usually stay for a minute and talk to the villager a few times. Though the other day Vivian invited me to her house, so I went. After I got there I closed my 3DS and went out. I completely forgot until the next morning.


----------



## Alexis (May 3, 2019)

just keep on talking to them until they sell u something
they theyll chill out


----------



## Sweetley (May 20, 2019)

Most of the time, I'm just staying there for a few minutes and talk a few times with the 
villager until I go back home. I mean, you could stay 10 minutes there and I think they 
still would say that they wish you would stay longer, but it gets kinda boring to stay for 
so long there, as there isn't so much to explore in such a villager house, lol. I mean, to 
see it that way, some villagers also stay for like two minutes if they visit the player, I 
could also think "hey, why don't you stay longer here?" so yeah...


----------



## Bizhiins (May 21, 2019)

I used to feel really bad about it too  and used to make myself stay in their room at least ten minutes and keep talking to them. Now I?ve become really good friends with most of my villagers and it doesn?t really matter how long you stay, just talk to them at least a couple times and then leave, they really don?t care! I think they just care about what you rate their room, lol. If you give them a positive rating they usually send you a gift.


----------



## Pellie (May 23, 2019)

I'm a very impatient person in that moment and don't like it so much when a villager ask me to
come over. I just stay then there for like a minute or two before I go again. I don't know what
to do in the villager house and to be not that rude, I stay at least for a moment and go again
instead of just walk in and walk out immediately.


----------



## dizzy bone (May 23, 2019)

I love when villagers invite me over because it’s the perfect opportunity for me to buy one of their ugly furnitures. Usually i’ll stay a while and talk to them a couple times, take some photos, and wait for them to ask to sell me something. After that I leave right away.


----------



## missy. (Oct 17, 2020)

Bizhiins said:


> I used to feel really bad about it too  and used to make myself stay in their room at least ten minutes and keep talking to them. Now I?ve become really good friends with most of my villagers and it doesn?t really matter how long you stay, just talk to them at least a couple times and then leave, they really don?t care! I think they just care about what you rate their room, lol. If you give them a positive rating they usually send you a gift.



I have had them send me a gift when I rate their home very low as well. The letter will say something like thank you for coming, I appreciate your honesty and I’ll work to make my home better. It doesn’t seem to matter how I rate their room; they usually always send a gift and I get the “friendship bell ding” at the end of the visit.

I do wonder, though, as I try to get pictures from villagers—if staying 15 minutes or more at their homes could make a difference. For example, the other day Kabuki visited me and stayed at least 15 minutes. So I wonder if 15 minutes can make the difference. Or maybe as they become better friends they want to stay longer?

In real life, we would never go to our friend’s home and then leave after a minute, haha!  I wish I knew whether longer visits gave us more friendship points.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Oct 20, 2020)

I don't really stay there for a set amount of time, I just stay long enough to talk to them and I usually just buy a piece of their furniture. I pretty much always give my villagers a good rating when they ask but I'm not sure what'll happen if you give them a bad rating.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 27, 2020)

I seem to remember when I was in New Leaf I had Ankha come to my house, then I went AFK and when I can back she told me she had to leave...?


----------



## marea (Oct 27, 2020)

I just recalled how i sometimes try to leave my house when a villager drops by, so i can get rid of them lol. I wonder if that causes the relationship to decrease or something.


----------



## RedPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

That's the default for you visiting no matter how long you stay. I usually stay until they ask me if I want to buy something they own. Best way to get rid of weird things they're displaying!


----------



## Tutle (Nov 18, 2020)

I stay for like a couple minutes and leave. BUT if they have a catchy song like Mr. KK and Drivin' imma stay for 10+ minutes and listen.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (Nov 25, 2020)

I used to feel more guilty about this, but nowadays the thing that makes me more stressed out is wondering how to rate their house at the end of a scheduled visit. It's so sad when they act like I was just being nice to them when I say their house is great. I really meant it!

Sometimes I still feel a little guilty when leaving a villager's house right away, and it's a little ironic when I consider how eager I am for villagers to leave whenever they pop into my house unscheduled. I love my villagers to bits, but they always seem to choose to visit whenever I'm rearranging stuff and I want to get right back to it.


----------



## letisbloom (Mar 9, 2021)

I usually enter, talks a few times and leave. No matter how many time I spend there, they always seems surprised when I leave lol


----------

